
Ray Tracing in Nim - mratsim
https://nim-lang.org/blog/2020/06/30/ray-tracing-in-nim.html
======
mratsim
Author here,

This is a guest blog post on exploring Nim features:

\- Speed

\- Correctness via modelling physics units, tracing side-effects and
mutability

\- C/C++ interop

and how they can be applied to a domain with a critical need for all 3.

